# Models tipping?



## reinventions (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm discussing rates with a photographer, and he's willing to pay me my required kit and transportation fee, as well as my one hour's work.  However, he also says that he'll "encourage the models to tip."

Has anyone heard of such a thing?  I've been an waitress before, and I'm not crazy about this idea. *lol*


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 18, 2007)

why in the world would the models be expected to tip? that's...bizarre. Seems like if the photographer is the one booking you, he'd be responsible for your pay.:/


----------



## calbear (Jul 18, 2007)

Never heard of this (not to say that I know all the ends and outs) but I would be shocked if the model had to tip/pay me.


----------



## Nicolah (Jul 18, 2007)

Never heard of that before.


----------



## reinventions (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_why in the world would the models be expected to tip? that's...bizarre. Seems like if the photographer is the one booking you, he'd be responsible for your pay.:/_

 
EXACTLY!  They didn't ask me to do their make-up, _*he*_ did.  He expects me to do a job, not see if the models like what I put on.  And if he's going to pay them, why would they give some of their hours of posing to me?

Moreover, I don't think one of the models we worked with before (and he wants again) liked my work on her.  Yeah, she's going to tip! *lol*


----------



## giz2000 (Jul 18, 2007)

I have never heard of models tipping...


----------



## martygreene (Jul 18, 2007)

Nope, models don't tip. You are paid by whomever hired you, and that's that. The ONLY time I've been offered a tip has been when I do bridal services, and even then it's rare (and I usually don't take it).

When I do a photoshoot, I get paid my rate based on how long I'll be working, in this area usually half-day rate. This paid to me by whomever hired me, be it the model, the photographer, the artistic director, etc. I don't get tips, nor do I expect them. 

Your photographer is a bit confused it sounds like. Your pay-method sounds a bit odd too for a photoshoot, unless you're just starting out or have a small market. Where are you located if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## reinventions (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm based in Houston, Tx., and many of my gigs are in that area.  However, I actually live outside of Houston.  Hence, my transportation fee.

And yes, I am starting out... I've been trying to figure out how to charge based on my beginning experience, market, and gigs.  I don't want to overcharge, but I also don't want to be undercharge.    

I emailed a couple of MUAs in my area, asking for their advice and so far, no one responded. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I'm trying to find an MUA that's more experience so I can assist and gain more knowledge and experience.  Again, no luck. :\

I do know from my lurking here, that I want to make sure my kit is secure, especially if something goes missing, etc.  

If anybody has any advice, I'll be more than happy to get it!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## martygreene (Jul 19, 2007)

That makes sense. The main thing that keyed me (and will probably key others as well) into knowing you're new is the "kit fee". Kit fee, which is actually kit rental, is really only done with SFX, stage, and screen work. Photography, runway, etc. it charged a flat rate, generally. Some folk break it down into rates for 2 hours, half-day, and full-day, while others just do half- and full-day. 

Hrm... I'm not sure I know anyone in that area, but if someone comes to mind I'll let you know.


----------



## reinventions (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks so much! I really appreciate it.


----------

